# Crate Training and Puppy Pen Advice



## wbateman1978 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi,

I am hoping somebody may be able to offer me some basic advice.

I have just taken home my new Eurasier puppy (Rico) and have a question regarding crate training.

For the past two days we have been placing him in his crate following food, toilet and play - at first he cries but this only tends to last a few minutes and then he settles. We also do this at night and he cried once the first night (4am) and twice last night (around 2am and 5am) - again, for only a few minutes each time.

During the day we have also been using a play pen so that he can walk around the kitchen, play with his toys etc when we are unable to be in the same room. 

I guess my question is, should I continue to place him inside his crate throughout the day or just leave him in his play pen, if the aim is for him to sleep at night in the crate.

He seems to prefer his pen more than the crate, but is it a mistake for us to not place him in the crate throughout the day?

Apologies if this seems like a lame question, or if it doesn't make sense, but any help you can offer would be great.

Many thanks, W.


----------



## troglodytezzz (Oct 19, 2010)

Great advice here: http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/puppy-playroom-amp-doggy-den

Also, you should read the house training sticky in the first time owner forum: http://www.dogforums.com/first-time-dog-owner/3048-housetraining-how.html


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Do you have a place outside that is safely inclosed or can you make one? My puppy, josephine stays in her playpen outside that is 40x40 square with a nice covered area for the few times we actually get rain lmbo. I try to keep her out side as much as possible during the day for the same reason as you because she is a wild woman in her crate at nite if I don't . She is a heeler mix & of course has loads of energy but luckily she crashes & burns pretty quickly at this three month stage .


----------



## kelliejh (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry if this may sound like rambling but I will tell you what I have done with my over 3 month old puppy who I have had for 3 weeks and it has worked great:

I have a wire crate for him with his bed and some toys in it and he sleeps in there at night. The first, I would say 3 nights, there was a lot of whining, howling, barking, and going out for potty breaks, but ever since then he now sleeps soundly through the night with no accidents. Crate training at night I think is the best idea ever. Since he sleeps in there at night it has really become his "safe place" and his "den" where he feels most comfortable. If I leave for only an hour or two I put him in there with a toy or two and he does great. I have a tiled laundry room that I use when I am gone for longer periods of time (over 3 hours). I put his crate in there with the door open so he can go in and out as he pleases and then on the laundry room floor i put one pee pee pad and a lot of toys and some water and a baby gate to the door of the laundry room (He is 3 months so naturally he can not hold it more than 3 hours but he has not used the pee pee pad ONCE, he still holds it until we go outside). I also leave the TV on for him if I am going to be gone for awhile so he doesn't feel so alone. I use this laundry room set up just for long periods of time I am gone so he has more room to move around and potty if it is a MUST.

I think you would be ok if you put him in his crate during the day if it is an hour or so, I am not sure how old he is but remember 1 month for every hour they can hold it. The begin to really enjoy their crate because they spend the whole night in it. My puppy goes in there on his own during the day even when I am there if he feels tired or is scared by something. So use your best judgment but I think you are doing good so far! And having him in his crate at night is the best start! Keep with it and be patient! It gets easier and they get used to it!


----------



## wbateman1978 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi All,

Firstly thank you so much for replying to my questions...it's a help to know that there are people out there who may have experienced the same uncertainties that I am.

I am certain that crate training is the best method, but because we do not have outdoor space where we live (apartment) we are training indoors, and I am reading conflicting information about whether or not I should close the crate door at night due to his age - he is 8 weeks old. Some are saying that the doors should not be shut as this will cause severe distress and possibly crate aversion, whilst others are saying that I should shut the door. Do you have any thoughts on this? Is 8 weeks too young? Or should I use the crate within a play pen, keeping the door open throughout the night so that he can go back and for as he pleases?

Sorry to ask, but I want him to be happy and I am unsure how best to achieve this.

Oh and 'Happy New Year'.

W.


----------



## kelliejh (Dec 28, 2010)

My puppy was 8 weeks old when I picked him up and at night the door is CLOSED while he sleeps! and yes the first few nights were stressful for us both but he does great now and loves it! At night he goes right in when i say "sleepy crate" and goes straight into his bed and passes out! When i leave during the day i usually leave is open when its in the tiled area if I am gone for a long time so he has more room. If you do not close it at night they will not learn to hold it longer and they will go in and out to pee as much as they want and they will never be housebroken. this is my opinion! Close it at night or for short periods of time. If it is in the play pen and you are going to be gone for a long time leave it open.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

mine likes hers too, i fed her in it, she gets fed 3 times a day now as she is only 3 mos old, when its time for lunch she comes inside to her crate where she eats & then goes back outside to her outdoor playpen breakfast & dinner are the same way, i pretty much know when she has to go out, she tells me by getting more active, staring at me & whining a little.


----------



## wbateman1978 (Dec 30, 2010)

The trouble is we only have a communal yard and so the puppy is currently in the kitchen, and even though I know many do not agree with this we are using puppy pads. Until he is fully vaccinated we feel it is the only safe way of toilet training him.

So he is in his play pen in the kitchen (it is a large kitchen) and the crate is also in the pen, and we have been taking him out each day visiting so that he gets used to the car and also socialising with other people. 

We would like to let him roam around the apartment but we have two cats that we are introducing him to so at the moment we are taking things slowly.

At night, we have been allowing him to stay in his pen with his crate door open - that way he can decide where he wants to sleep (pen or crate) and it also allows us to build up his desire to be in the crate. We didn't want to just place him in there in case there was some form of aversion.

So far things seem to be going well, but it's difficult to know how well as we have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## kelliejh (Dec 28, 2010)

I think if you feel like things are going well then they are! Sounds like you guys are getting into a good routine with the little guy. I am terrified of my puppy going out the bathroom as well. I live in an apartment complex so there are a TON of dogs around but I take him out to this one spot, he goes there every single time and then it is straight back inside. so far so good. He gets his second round of shots on monday, so that makes me happy we are getting closer and closer to being vaccinated! I do not let my puppy have run of the house either but that is because I noticed in the beginning if he is roaming around he tends to go potty. So he stays in the living room and kitchen until we get better at this house breaking thing! Sounds like things are going well for you! Keep it up!


----------

